# An Argument for the 26th?



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wouldn't that make sense? Or at least the week after Christmas. Obviously they are ready, VZW stores have them. But the lack of bloat and vz's version of wallet makes me think they want as many phones as possible with that junk before a nexus release. Normal people will jump and go get a Razr or whatever, and there are enough of us to sell most GeNexi no matter when they drop. I'm waiting for that phone, aren't you? Just a thought.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> Wouldn't that make sense? Or at least the week after Christmas. Obviously they are ready, VZW stores have them. But the lack of bloat and vz's version of wallet makes me think they want as many phones as possible with that junk before a nexus release. Normal people will jump and go get a Razr or whatever, and there are enough of us to sell most GeNexi no matter when they drop. I'm waiting for that phone, aren't you? Just a thought.


I don't like your thought process............lol............but yes, anything is possible. Unfortunately for us, VZW will release it whenever they feel like it.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

So explain why the 15th doesn't sound better, or perhaps the 22nd? Why AFTER Christmas? Verizon wants money, these phones will get them money. Yes, they want to sell as much Rezound / Razr as possible. However they know there are masses waiting for this phone. They won't push it off much longer, much less past Christmas.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

At this point EVERYTHING is rumor or speculation until it shows up on http://news.verizonwireless.com/. Even if there is a e-mail from the CEO to a cousin that works in a third party retailer in Florida, I don't fully believe it yet. There have been so many dates and "proof" around the release that nothing else will convince me anyways.

I don't even have a great feeling about the 15th unfortunately... you would figure after "Verizon is telling ALL employees, stores, managers, and indirects that December 15 is the new target just like they did with December 9 (source)", that we would see one single shred of evidence such as a screenshot or photo or anything! Not just word of mouth....

I am just being a pessimist though so "take it with a grain of salt"..... ugh.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> So explain why the 15th doesn't sound better, or perhaps the 22nd? Why AFTER Christmas? Verizon wants money, these phones will get them money. Yes, they want to sell as much Rezound / Razr as possible. However they know there are masses waiting for this phone. They won't push it off much longer, much less past Christmas.


But that's what's sad, You are right. In general yes they will. But the way VZ subsidizes, not as much per phone. They make better money on the minutes, data, overages, etc. And they make a lot off their vzwtunes, vzwwallet, etc. So I don't like it any better either. i am VERY ready for this phone. But VZW has their idea about it, and apparently we will find out when they are ready for us to find out.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

The truely sad part is vzw is going to piss off google because how poorly they handled this HUGE launch, and WE (vzw users) will suffer without a developer phone in the future.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The 26th is a Monday which is typically not a big release day (not saying it can't be). I don't see them releasing it that day personally but again with VzW who knows. I'm staying positive and hoping for Thursday.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The 26th is a Monday which is typically not a big release day (not saying it can't be). I don't see them releasing it that day personally but again with VzW who knows. I'm staying positive and hoping for Thursday.


me too! of course i have no proof, other than a month of missed dates, a hundred blog articles. But really, just stirring a pot, and hoping for this thurs. Yeah sometime the week after christmas would make better sense. and prob not the biggest return day of the year. ha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> me too! of course i have no proof, other than a month of missed dates, a hundred blog articles. But really, just stirring a pot, and hoping for this thurs. Yeah sometime the week after christmas would make better sense. and prob not the biggest return day of the year. ha


That isn't necessarily true. Day after Christmas is a huge day for exchanges and returns. If I got a different phone I'd exchange it for Nexus.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> But that's what's sad, You are right. In general yes they will. But the way VZ subsidizes, not as much per phone. They make better money on the minutes, data, overages, etc. And they make a lot off their vzwtunes, vzwwallet, etc. So I don't like it any better either. i am VERY ready for this phone. But VZW has their idea about it, and apparently we will find out when they are ready for us to find out.


Vzwwallet???? What gibberish are you talking about???? No phone on Verizon has any type of NFC system. And if it's being held up for Google Wallet, it's because the FUTURE transactions are what's at stake. Verizon wants control, Google wants control. The banks want control. And if not control, a piece of the pie at least. And the way Google Wallet works, Verizon doesn't get anything. Doesn't sit too well with them.

To top it off, they cover this under the guise of "security"


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> But that's what's sad, You are right. In general yes they will. But the way VZ subsidizes, not as much per phone. They make better money on the minutes, data, overages, etc. And they make a lot off their vzwtunes, vzwwallet, etc. So I don't like it any better either. i am VERY ready for this phone. But VZW has their idea about it, and apparently we will find out when they are ready for us to find out.


Where is the evidence they make more off bloat than an $800 bill for going over 4xx minutes???? Do you have any???? Or are you just assuming with weak logic like most people with "theories"????

If you're "stirring" the pot as you say, you might want to use something better than a teaspoon....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

And to make things worse. I could see VZW doing something as bad as pulling the late exchange policy. That why I'm just goin to hold on and wait it out. I know it wouldn't make any sense. But when does VZW every make sense.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> And to make things worse. I could see VZW doing something as bad as pulling the late exchange policy. That why I'm just goin to hold on and wait it out. I know it wouldn't make any sense. But when does VZW every make sense.


They wouldn't do that. And just because it doesn't make sense to you, doesn't mean it doesn't make sense. No one understands what our presidents do sometimes, but you also don't have that amount of info on which to base a decision


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> They wouldn't do that. And just because it doesn't make sense to you, doesn't mean it doesn't make sense. No one understands what our presidents do sometimes, but you also don't have that amount of info on which to base a decision


Very true. But that is just speculation on my part. I can admit that.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Where is the evidence they make more off bloat than an 800 bill for going over 4xx minutes???? Do you have any???? Or are you just assuming with weak logic like most people with "theories"????
> 
> If you're "stirring" the pot as you say, you might want to use something better than a teaspoon....


Actually I'm saying the same thing. Guess that looked different to you. They make less off the actual sale of the merchandise that is the phone. They make more money on overages. That was my point


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Very true. But that is just speculation on my part. I can admit that.


Understood. I hope it's this Thursday.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> Actually I'm saying the same thing. Guess that looked different to you. They make less off the actual sale of the merchandise that is the phone. They make more money on overages. That was my point


You said they make a lot on bloat, which pales in comparison to overages and plans. Either hundreds of dollars is a lot, or a few dollars is a lot. Can't be both.


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

Na. Just a lot on both. Not everyone has huge overages. But as a whole. I would imagine vzw stands to make more money with bloat if the phone actually has it.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Understood. I hope it's this Thursday.


Maybe this is completely irrelavent but have you been following the Apple/HTC case that goes before the ITC on the 16th?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Awexit76 said:


> Na. Just a lot on both. Not everyone has huge overages. But as a whole. I would imagine vzw stands to make more money with bloat if the phone actually has it.


More ppl have high overages than you probably ever imagined....

Bloat is pennies compared to revenue from service/overages/fees


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Maybe this is completely irrelavent but have you been following the Apple/HTC case that goes before the ITC on the 16th?


Yea, but I think it's irrelevant to delay. Whatever infringing code may/may not exist, I'm sure it's been addressed in ICS already


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yea, but I think it's irrelevant to delay. Whatever infringing code may/may not exist, I'm sure it's been addressed in ICS already


I sure hope so. I dont think its part of the delay either. But I sure would like it to be released before the ruling.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> I sure hope so. I dont think its part of the delay either. But I sure would like it to be released before the ruling.


The LTE outage makes the most sense for the "delay."

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe thats also. I guess what i was getting at was i was wondering , if htc is found to be at fault and they place a ban on the import of them, wouldn't that effect all other androids. I gathered that the two patents in question were part of the Android OS i general? And with the ruling being on th 16th. What if gnex isnt released on the 15th. Wouldnt that put a monkey wrench in the middle of everything?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The LTE outage makes the most sense for the "delay."
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


The Google Wallet is, actually (to me anyway). That's an overarching, Federal mandate. And more importantly, MILLIONS of dollars are at stake here. No one wants to give up control, and if they do, they at least want a piece. Google and Verizon are both at fault.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The Google Wallet is, actually. That's an overarching, Federal mandate. And more importantly, MILLIONS of dollars are at stake here. No one wants to give up control, and if they do, they at least want a piece. Google and Verizon are both at fault.


Agreed but there is no firm proof of this being the cause of the delay. Especially since it is something that could be added at any time. Google wants this device out in the U.S. and VzW does as well but they don't want an LTE outage during launch causing all the new users of the device to call in complaining.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed but there is no firm proof of this being the cause of the delay. Especially since it is something that could be added at any time. Google wants this device out in the U.S. and VzW does as well but they don't want an LTE outage during launch causing all the new users of the device to call in complaining.


Yea. True. But laws being broken cause companies to go silent on matters, not usually LTE outages. Just sayin'


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Yea. True. But laws being broken cause companies to go silent on matters, not usually LTE outages. Just sayin'


This is true but they have been silent since the announcement in October lol. Either way whatever it is needs to stop because us consumers are the ones getting punished.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> This is true but they have been silent since the announcement in October lol. Either way whatever it is needs to stop because us consumers are the ones getting punished.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


Truth.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Truth.


*sigh* I hate how this is what VzW has turned us all into. Debating things none of us knows as facts lol.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> *sigh* I hate how this is what VzW has turned us all into. Debating things none of us knows as facts lol.


Some of us know things, but just can't say


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Some of us know things, but just can't say


i know that you do.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel like when this phone was announced, I had a full head of hair.
By the time it actually gets released, I feel like I will have much less of it due to stress/tearing it out of my scalp....


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope its before the 26th.If it's not I'm gunno have to have my prescription refilled again


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I feel like when this phone was announced, I had a full head of hair.
> By the time it actually gets released, I feel like I will have much less of it due to stress/tearing it out of my scalp....


lol no joke. This is beyond the worst "launch" ever! The Bionic was bad but it also went through major changes after CES announcement.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

dickenam said:


> I feel like when this phone was announced, I had a full head of hair.
> By the time it actually gets released, I feel like I will have much less of it due to stress/tearing it out of my scalp....


This is hilarious.. My gf told me I was getting greyer in the last month...


----------



## printing724 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been following this topic since Samsung and Google announced the phone just like everyone else. I want one of these phones. For everyone's sake hope the speculation I am about to make here is wrong. I have been trying to come up with a theory that fits the observed facts, and I am worried that this phone might not see the light of day.

Short version...the issue is control of access to the NFC chip, and mistakes/miscalculations on VZW's part for sure, and possibly Samsung's as well. Verizon does not want to relinquish control of financial transactions on the NFC chip to Google Wallet or anything else for that matter. They view NFC transactions as a potentially huge revenue stream for the future, and they might be right.

To analyze this situation, the first part I looked at is the possible contractual arrangements. No one outside the companies knows for sure, but there is only one set of contractual obligations I can come up with that make sense. Google and Samsung have a contract that allows Samsung to sell this phone with the Nexus brand on it. That contract probably specifies the phone in some detail, but also gives Samsung a little leeway for alterations that are not inconsistent with the Nexus specification, or has a method for Google to control or authorize variations not spelled out in the contract. Samsung and Verizon (or any of the other carriers who sell the GN) have a contract under which Samsung will build these phones for Verizon (or them) to resell.I don't see that there would be any contractual arrangement between Google and Verizon.

In any case, S produces the phones and loads the software in them. They are the MITM of this.

There has been rumor of a couple of V bloatware apps being loaded on this phone. It may be that G agreed to allow this so as not to rock the boat. They want this phone on V and would probably be willing to bend a little. However, the Wallet/NFC thing is an entirely different story. I suspect V has no intention of letting anyone but ISIS do financial transactions on the NFC. To G, this would be a major deficiency that would not let this phone qualify for the Nexus brand.

So how could this get to the point where the phones are in boxes behind store counters without the Wallet/NFC thing being resolved? I can speculate on a couple of ways.

First and most likely imho, there was mis-communication between V and G thru S. What V asked for and what S told G they were asking for may not have been exactly the same. It may have been communicated to G that the blockage was a short term thing that would be quickly resolved. When the true nature of the blockage became evident, G balked. Another case, less likely, is that S knew what V was asking for and simply decided that it was better to ask forgiveness than permission. The third case, least likely, is that V actually deceived S about their Wallet/NFC intentions.

Regardless of how we get there, it now seems that an impasse has been reached. I base that speculation on the stone wall of silence that has been surrounding this issue since the initial press comments by G and V. I think they are negotiating hard but without result. If G caves, they detract in a major way from the perceived value of the Nexus brand. And they are not making any significant amount of money on this phone. If V caves, they lose control of the NFC not just as far as Wallet is concerned but any other similar app as well.

If one of them doesn't cave, this phone will never see the light of day. But there is hope, and I think there are powerful reasons why V will try to find an acceptable way out.

The first is that someone will end up paying for the phones that are in the distribution pipeline. I'm pretty sure it won't be G. It might be S or V depending on exactly what took place between them. If it's V, then they have a financial incentive beyond lost sales to come to an agreement because they'll end up paying S for the phones regardless.

But the most powerful reason for V to compromise has to do with the Block C spectrum restrictions which V uses for their LTE network. Other media has covered well the fact that the "reasonable network management" exceptions to those restrictions give V a lot of wiggle room. But the FCC has been sending powerful smoke signals in the ATT/T-Mobile situation that it is not predisposed to do favors for large wireless carriers, at least not right now. I suspect that V does not want to test the FCC's interpretation of the Block C restrictions at this point and will got to considerable lengths to find a settlement that does not induce someone to file a complaint with the FCC. At least that is what I am hoping for.

I hope all of this (speculation on my part) is wrong, and that the phone gets released on the 15th/26th or whatever, but as a pure Google phone.

Good luck!


----------

